# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  The Aging Exhibits Professional.

## JProhask

Hey all!

I guess Im just posting a stream of consciousness thought out there and wondering if any of you have experience in this arena.

Im a middle aged Museum Exhibits Professional and currently living in a state that is not my favorite place at ALL but due to a divorce and wanting
to be around and an influence in my sons life I stay, sacrifice and struggle. The fight is worth it but the place so does not resonate with me. Its like asking a fish to enjoy the desert.

My question is and this may sound silly to you all but, in 3 years I have the ability to cut the cord and get back to my home/place/choice but Im full of anxiety that nobody is going to want hire 
me due to age....

----------

